# Conspiracy theory



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm sharing here the essence of a discussion or better said; an Ubet conspiracy theory, that came up in a casual conversation with 2 other ants while waiting at LAX lot;
When your rating approaches the 4.90's all of sudden a 1 rating pops up and you fall back to low or mid 4.80's. One of the ants even showed he did 4 trips in one evening (that's all he could on that night because of his sick daughter) all paxes happily tipped. Also because of the sick child he was off for over 8 days, so it couldn't be one from before that night. Furthermore, I myself got twice over 4.90 and I had only 3 trips that night, everyone happy, 1 cash tip and 2 app tips, Thank you. But wait!! Where is that 1 star came from? I work only on the weekend and it was my first Uber night after 4 days off. On of the ants said (I paraphrase) Uber does it for you to work harder and be even more super duper polite and rubbing b#&$s. 
Now, this company is about to go public (after CFIUS clearance) with all those skeletons in closet such as depriving hardworking ants from their tip, manipulating ratings!? I'm not saying they are true but whoever played the market knows just too well how rumors can hurt a stock price. My first post, please be gentle with this old ant. Thank you


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ratings are a manipulation tool. Don't be surprised if they are manipulated too. Best advice I can give you is to ignore them. 

Be clean, friendly and know where you're going. You'll be fine.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

So how do they chose the drivers 
Some drivers have 4.99,4.98., 4.97 for a long time .why didn't U go after them ??


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

I tired to go after them (of course) if they exist. I called Uber emailed them my 4 days off, day by day and lastly the page with the last 3 trips. Don't you know them?? they never give you an straight answer and they make their accent heavier and pretend they don't understand what's going on! They play dumb until you get tired, thank the op and say goodbye. They are zombies in front monitors. Pax Collector is right, just do your job, be a professional and don't freak out about ratings. I'm learning "the tricks of the trade" like anything else in life. BUT, both Uber and Lyft should remembere that karma is a bit$h. The 2 "would be" board members of SoftBank in a publicly traded Uber are already delaying the IPO as CFIUS isn't going easy on foreign investments in U.S. Publicly traded company especially in this political climate.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Tom Oldman said:


> I'm sharing here the essence of a discussion or better said; an Ubet conspiracy theory, that came up in a casual conversation with 2 other ants while waiting at LAX lot;
> When your rating approaches the 4.90's all of sudden a 1 rating pops up and you fall back to low or mid 4.80's. One of the ants even showed he did 4 trips in one evening (that's all he could on that night because of his sick daughter) all paxes happily tipped. Also because of the sick child he was off for over 8 days, so it couldn't be one from before that night. Furthermore, I myself got twice over 4.90 and I had only 3 trips that night, everyone happy, 1 cash tip and 2 app tips, Thank you. But wait!! Where is that 1 star came from? I work only on the weekend and it was my first Uber night after 4 days off. On of the ants said (I paraphrase) Uber does it for you to work harder and be even more super duper polite and rubbing b#&$s.
> Now, this company is about to go public (after CFIUS clearance) with all those skeletons in closet such as depriving hardworking ants from their tip, manipulating ratings!? I'm not saying they are true but whoever played the market knows just too well how rumors can hurt a stock price. My first post, please be gentle with this old ant. Thank you


 You have too much free time on your hands. Find something productive to do while not driving. Worrying about your rating is a waste of time.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Thank you, great advice. I never thought of that! That is the essence of wisdom of an hardworking ant. Makes my day.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> On of the ants said (I paraphrase) Uber does it for you to work harder and be even more super duper polite and rubbing b#&$s.


This is what the overly sensitive snowflakes tell themselves because they cannot handle the thought that not everyone like them AND that they are not perfect.



Tom Oldman said:


> Now, this company is about to go public (after CFIUS clearance) with all those skeletons in closet such as depriving hardworking ants from their tip, manipulating ratings!? I'm not saying they are true but whoever played the market knows just too well how rumors can hurt a stock price


of all the skeletons in Uber's closets, they aren't worried about this. There are real bodies rotting in closets across world that have the Uber U all over them.


----------



## Daghighi (Feb 23, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> I'm sharing here the essence of a discussion or better said; an Ubet conspiracy theory, that came up in a casual conversation with 2 other ants while waiting at LAX lot;
> When your rating approaches the 4.90's all of sudden a 1 rating pops up and you fall back to low or mid 4.80's. One of the ants even showed he did 4 trips in one evening (that's all he could on that night because of his sick daughter) all paxes happily tipped. Also because of the sick child he was off for over 8 days, so it couldn't be one from before that night. Furthermore, I myself got twice over 4.90 and I had only 3 trips that night, everyone happy, 1 cash tip and 2 app tips, Thank you. But wait!! Where is that 1 star came from? I work only on the weekend and it was my first Uber night after 4 days off. On of the ants said (I paraphrase) Uber does it for you to work harder and be even more super duper polite and rubbing b#&$s.
> Now, this company is about to go public (after CFIUS clearance) with all those skeletons in closet such as depriving hardworking ants from their tip, manipulating ratings!? I'm not saying they are true but whoever played the market knows just too well how rumors can hurt a stock price. My first post, please be gentle with this old ant. Thank you


Great article! Your rider does not have to tip or star you right away, like us. I have seen them do that several days after the rude. Coukd this be what is going on?
UBER is going to have to clean up their act AFTER..i agree 100%.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

In the last week I've had a 3 star, a 2 star and a 1 star. I am stunned beyond belief, re-visiting each ride to try and make some sense of what could have gone wrong??? I don't know if people are just pissy or what, but I'm done for a while; this is lunacy. I can make some dough doing Instacart (which has been pretty decent lately) until the ratings abuse calms down. Jeez


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Tin foil hat time?


----------



## Daghighi (Feb 23, 2019)

vtcomics said:


> In the last week I've had a 3 star, a 2 star and a 1 star. I am stunned beyond belief, re-visiting each ride to try and make some sense of what could have gone wrong??? I don't know if people are just pissy or what, but I'm done for a while; this is lunacy. I can make some dough doing Instacart (which has been pretty decent lately) until the ratings abuse calms down. Jeez


PAX so this because they can. Most of my rides are perfect..I THINK, until I get a 1 star about my DRIVING. I have 5,964 rides and a 4.95 average until I got 1 STAR and for what. Because of uncaring assholes. You can change them so work on changing yourself and try not to let the downright unfare rating system that you depend on for your livelihood...Good luck.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Tom Oldman said:


> I'm sharing here the essence of a discussion or better said; an Ubet conspiracy theory, that came up in a casual conversation with 2 other ants while waiting at LAX lot;
> When your rating approaches the 4.90's all of sudden a 1 rating pops up and you fall back to low or mid 4.80's. One of the ants even showed he did 4 trips in one evening (that's all he could on that night because of his sick daughter) all paxes happily tipped. Also because of the sick child he was off for over 8 days, so it couldn't be one from before that night. Furthermore, I myself got twice over 4.90 and I had only 3 trips that night, everyone happy, 1 cash tip and 2 app tips, Thank you. But wait!! Where is that 1 star came from? I work only on the weekend and it was my first Uber night after 4 days off. On of the ants said (I paraphrase) Uber does it for you to work harder and be even more super duper polite and rubbing b#&$s.
> Now, this company is about to go public (after CFIUS clearance) with all those skeletons in closet such as depriving hardworking ants from their tip, manipulating ratings!? I'm not saying they are true but whoever played the market knows just too well how rumors can hurt a stock price. My first post, please be gentle with this old ant. Thank you


So you don't know you can be 1 starred and still get tipped?
Yes, people actually do this.

More importantly, do you not know that there is a programmed in delay between ratings given and when they post (driver side only, riders see their ratings as soon as you rate them if they bother to look at their ratings).
So, you could be sitting on a 10 rating delay and you wouldn't know it...and days worked or not worked really has no effect on this.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So you don't know you can be 1 starred and still get tipped?
> Yes, people actually do this.
> 
> More importantly, do you not know that there is a programmed in delay between ratings given and when they post (driver side only, riders see their ratings as soon as you rate them if they bother to look at their ratings).
> So, you could be sitting on a 10 rating delay and you wouldn't know it...and days worked or not worked really has no effect on this.


All due respect, it takes a full week for a riders rating to change. I've seen other posts on UP and I've taken sporadic trips myself as a PAX and confirm this to be true.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MoneyMitch said:


> All due respect, it takes a full week for a riders rating to change. I've seen other posts on UP and I've taken sporadic trips myself as a PAX and confirm this to be true.


You took a ride where you Know for a fact you got a 1 star???

Cool story bro...


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You took a ride where you Know for a fact you got a 1 star???
> 
> Cool story bro...


It's a long story. I did a ratings experiment back in November. I also don't take trips that much so I was able to see my rating noticeably change.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I went back and checked my last four weeks of Lyft ratings. Not a single rating of less than 5 stars, but my ratings have fallen from 4.98 to 4.96.

And no, I didn't contact support. CUZ, they simply will not do anything but waste my time. And honestly, I don't care anymore


----------



## 2015NissanVersa (Sep 24, 2018)

I've found Uber is actually more generous towards ratings than Lyft is.

Maybe it's just because (it seems) my down ratings have been due to longhauling. On Uber, if you downrate as a passenger and select "routing", Uber won't count it against you. There's a YUGE discrepancy between my Uber and Lyft rating.

Just remember, ratings mean nothing and are just a cheap tool that these companies use to exert control over you. Keep longhauling, keep filtering passengers, keep your bottom line in mind in every interaction you make with these companies. Your rating doesn't matter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tom Oldman said:


> I'm sharing here the essence of a discussion or better said; an Ubet conspiracy theory, that came up in a casual conversation with 2 other ants while waiting at LAX lot;
> When your rating approaches the 4.90's all of sudden a 1 rating pops up and you fall back to low or mid 4.80's. One of the ants even showed he did 4 trips in one evening (that's all he could on that night because of his sick daughter) all paxes happily tipped. Also because of the sick child he was off for over 8 days, so it couldn't be one from before that night. Furthermore, I myself got twice over 4.90 and I had only 3 trips that night, everyone happy, 1 cash tip and 2 app tips, Thank you. But wait!! Where is that 1 star came from? I work only on the weekend and it was my first Uber night after 4 days off. On of the ants said (I paraphrase) Uber does it for you to work harder and be even more super duper polite and rubbing b#&$s.
> Now, this company is about to go public (after CFIUS clearance) with all those skeletons in closet such as depriving hardworking ants from their tip, manipulating ratings!? I'm not saying they are true but whoever played the market knows just too well how rumors can hurt a stock price. My first post, please be gentle with this old ant. Thank you


Of course Uber alters data and Manipulates Everyone they come into contact with !


----------

